# Share Your Before/After Clipping Pictures



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 10, 2016)

As clipping season starts (for some), I thought this would be a fun post! I love before and after clipping pictures! I'm 90% done clipping my minis, just their legs left. Share your before/after pics from this year or past years!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 10, 2016)

This is my gelding. Ignore the horrible pictures, my picture taking skills are definitely not anything to brag about! The second pic was taken at a super awkward angle so I had to crop his butt out. 


Before




After.

My mare is almost done clipping too, finished her face today. Didn't take any pics. I will have to tomorrow. She's an even bigger transformation than my boy here! Let me just say, that girl can grow a coat. Lol.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 10, 2016)

Your gelding is Gorgeous!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2016)

Can't wait to see more clipping pics. It's my fave time of year!! That's a very handsome guy you've got there Yankee. I love the white right over his shoulder

Do most of you clip with or against the grain? What blade length do you use? I've clipped my minis for the last 5 years (with the exception of last year...) and used a 7F or a 9 with the grain. But looking at pictures here it looks like maybe most clip against the grain. Do you ever have to worry about sunburn on pintos or other horses with lots of white? I think I'd get better definition of Major's pattern clipping against the grain.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2016)

I clipped! I have no pictures though. I blanket clipped so I have legs and necks left to do. My black mini came out a very shiney silver and I can see his black undercoat, so hopefully he will darken. I am sad he is no longer black.

MajorClemintine, I clip against the grain and with a 10 blade. That always seems to work for me.

Any tips out there for clipping faces? I hate to do faces and I usually clip to where the cheek price of the bridle would lie and then blend as best I can and hope Mother Nature deals with the rest. But this year I need to do the mini's face entirely.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks all for the compliments on my boy!

MajorClementine, for the body I use a Clipmaster clipper that seems to be able to adjust to any size blade. I probably use about a 10 blade for the body, against the grain. I dial it down to about a 30 for the face. Sometimes I clip against the grain on the face and sometimes I clip with the grain for blending.

Cayuse, face clipping is really hard! Especially the sculpting. Just don't clip like the day before a show so incase you make any marks they can grow out. I hate clipping their faces so much, I think I'm going to pay somebody to clip my mare's face at Worlds! Lol.


----------



## amysue (Mar 10, 2016)

I normally let everyone shed out as we do not show much anymore, but I have a few with sensitive skin who benefit from a good bath and spring clip. I couldn't resist leaving Spankie's feathers, he looks like a mini clydesdale. It's certainly not a show clip, but he feels better. I broke out the old oster cow clippers and finished the face with A5's.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 10, 2016)

amysue said:


> I normally let everyone shed out as we do not show much anymore, but I have a few with sensitive skin who benefit from a good bath and spring clip. I couldn't resist leaving Spankie's feathers, he looks like a mini clydesdale. It's certainly not a show clip, but he feels better. I broke out the old oster cow clippers and finished the face with A5's. 2016-03-10 17.41.35.jpg 2016-03-10 17.42.06.jpg


How cute! His head reminds me of my mare


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2016)

My welsh pony has feathers like that! They do a job on the clipper blades so I save them for last.

Yankee Doodle Dandy, I was thinking about finding someone to clip his face, lol. I don't need it clipped super fancy, just clipped. I should just do it. My first show (if I show this year) is not for six weeks so if I do it now it will grow out. I'm just chicken, don't know why!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 10, 2016)

Cayuse, if you try, good luck!



Good luck at all your shows this year, too.

I was out at the barn earlier and I didn't think to get a good picture of my girl, but I did get this so this is *kind of* a before/after. She was pretty furry before ?. And she was curly from a bath. She still needs her legs done, and so does my gelding. They hate their legs done, and I hate doing them so I am procrastinating ?. Anyways, here we go.




Before




After

Ignore her little 'pleasant' mare face lol.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 10, 2016)

On ponies we showed at one or two open shows, we often left the long hair on the legs. BUT we then turned the clippers with the grain and at least trimmed all the hair to roughly the same length. It was just neater.

I'm not finding the pics I thought I had...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok Ill try to share but most of my photos are too big for the uploader so will only be able to do the clipped ones that I have online already....I do love the first clip of the year, like christmas in march!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 11, 2016)

Yankee Doodle Dandy said:


> Cayuse, if you try, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It will be my first year showing the mini. I took him to one show last Fall and it was an adventure Your mare is cute! Mare face and all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice photos. No way can I clip yet. Mine are on pasture and I would have to keep them blanketed. Really looking forward to seeing how my new one clips out--I've never seen him slick. NOT looking forward to seeing how he reacts to being clipped...


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, I attempted Peanut's face. I flipped the clippers over and went with the grain, so not to get it too short and he cleaned up OK. I will do a little more blending tomorrow.

Do you have to be a member to post pictures?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 14, 2016)

amysue said:


> I normally let everyone shed out as we do not show much anymore, but I have a few with sensitive skin who benefit from a good bath and spring clip. I couldn't resist leaving Spankie's feathers, he looks like a mini clydesdale. It's certainly not a show clip, but he feels better. I broke out the old oster cow clippers and finished the face with A5's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that! I want to leave the feathers on Major for the same reason. He looks so great with his clydesdale feathers. You've convinced me to go for it


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 14, 2016)

I HATE blanketing, so I don't typically clip my minis. Of course, when I was showing them, I did for that. I will clip foals, as they don't want to shed out before it's super hot (I'm in Arizona).

For my driving horses, to help keep them cool, but not need a blanket, I clip the underside of their neck, their belly, and their head (the head is so they look nicer and so the bridle fits better). You can see it on my husband's blue roan gelding.

As it gets warmer, I will sometimes clip ones we are driving if they need it (if it gets too hot, they're working enough they warrant it, esp if it's not cold enough to need a blanket...). I'll often do the clip I mentioned above (which I do with a 7 or 10 against the grain) and do the rest of their body in a longer blade with the grain. Leaves them a little more fluff in case it's cool. But I don't shave legs, as the hair helps protect against the brush etc in the desert where I often drive. You can see this on my chestnut gelding, photo taken at a Combined Driving Event.

Sorry, I know this was for before and after photos, which I can't share because I'm at work. Photobucket is blocked here, all I have access to is the photos on my website. Just wanted to share what I do, since that question of blade length and with or against was brought up





Oh yeah, I also leave ears, although sometimes I'll clean them up a little. I NEVER shave the inside of the ears, even when I was showing in A and R. I also NEVER razor the face. I think it looks terrible. JMO



I usually do the muzzle with a 30 when I was showing. Now that I'm not (well, not in A and R shows), I leave the muzzle/whiskers alone. They have a purpose


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice to hear from you, cheyaut!


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2016)

I rarely clip, as I don't show. I've clipped some heads a bit this spring, as the goat beards were starting to mat. I need to clip some belly mats, but don't plan to body clip.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm going to clip tomorrow


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 14, 2016)

Sammie before.




Sammie yesterday. WOWZERS- lookit what I found under the hair!!


----------



## amysue (Mar 14, 2016)

I clipped my shetland colt yesterday, he was soooo hairy it was like shearing a sheep. I will post photos later (it is pouring rain now so I don't want to go out).


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 15, 2016)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Sammie-1.jpg
> 
> Sammie before.
> 
> ...


Thats what I feel like when I clip each spring LOL! He's a stunner! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2016)

I have enjoyed everyone's pictures!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 16, 2016)

Seeing everyone's pictures is getting me eager to clip mine!!! I have a show April 1st so I was thinking I would just wait until the show....


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Seeing everyone's pictures is getting me eager to clip mine!!! I have a show April 1st so I was thinking I would just wait until the show....


I would consider clipping this upcoming weekend, so you have time to adjust any clipping problems and take care of clipper tracks and whatever you might find after you clip off winter woolies. And, give a little time for color to come back in, seems it always takes a little time to get rid of that mousy color they get after clipping.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 16, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Seeing everyone's pictures is getting me eager to clip mine!!! I have a show April 1st so I was thinking I would just wait until the show....


I like to clip at least a month before the first show so that, like chandab said, they have time to get color back, you can tell condition better to see what you need to work on, if they have any bites or skin issues due to the thick winter hair, stuff like that. It also makes it 100x easier to do a good show clip if you can bathe them better for the show clip.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmm, people at the barn just told me to wait. I thought the same thing as you guys, that it would give me time to adjust anything! I think I will clip this weekend! Thank you!


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2016)

What color is your mini? Are the others at the barn mini owners or full-size horse owners? [Full-size horses aren't typically clipped to the extent that minis are, depending on breed and discipline, as they don't typically have as much hair. I know Arabians are clipped similar to minis, but stock horses typically just get a clean up job (bridle path, face and feathers).]


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 17, 2016)

He's the mini in my profile picture, chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. Everyone else has ponies/mini's, there are "regular" sized horses at the barn as well but they are never there. When I showed a black horse I always clipped early to allow for his color to grow back a little bit and so I could treat the hair to get it back to being shinier. I don't worry about so much of a huge color change with the chestnuts (unless they are dark). My guy will be orange before and after I clip him. He's like a PUMPKIN!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 19, 2016)

I dont show at all, but sometimes when we come into summer the days get hot quite quickly and the horses haven't dropped their coats at all. So of an afternoon when I went to spend time with them, all under their necks, belly, legs, tail ect. were so sweaty. Willow and Kevin are the worst for it. And I only like wetting them down/bathing them in mid morning or mid day, not late afternoon.

So I decided that I'd clip them, The nights were pretty hot too.

These were from last year in October. That was the last clip I did, besides when Willow wasn't well, and a suggest was to give her a light clip in case she was just overheated.

It was Kevin's first clip in his life, and he was almost the best one to clip, after he got used to the clippers he just stood for me.







Halfway






I lost the last photo of him fully clipped when my old phone crashed, got a new one thankfully. But this is all I have of him after.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 21, 2016)

Well my pictures did not turn out great, its hard to take pictures when your by yourself haha!

Here is Before:










Here is After:








I wish I had some help so I could see what he looks like all set up with his neck stretched. He's got that unfortunate band of white around his throat latch which makes it look super fat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


>


This looks like my sister's horse. He is a zebra roan, but getting quite white at age 20. She doesn't want to clip him as she thinks he will be totally white. Yours is handsome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2016)

I clipped Dapper Dan this morning as our nights are in the 50's now. No fungus! He looks so much better. I forgot to take the camera out, though. I'll have to send my blades off to be sharpened before doing the other horse. Tomorrow we're giving cart rides for Headstart, so I wanted to tidy him up.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 3, 2016)

Never heard of zebra roan before?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 4, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Never heard of zebra roan before?


I meant zebra dun.


----------



## amysue (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally got a sec to snap a pic of "Flash" before he left for his new home. He looked like a drowned rat once I clipped off all of his fluff.


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2016)

My before and after pics of my yearling colt Invincible


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 8, 2016)

How handsome is he!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2016)

I love seeing LEGS after a clip!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I clipped Rowdy today. In his 7 years he's never had a clip and I think he did pretty well. By the end, he was fed up so I'll have to fine tune later. I did find some fungal spots so I'm glad I went ahead and clipped him. It's chilly tonight, so he's in a blanket. I've had him since last fall so I was anxious to see what he looked like under the hair. I used my cell phone to take before/after but the pictures are too lousy to share. He is not as refined as I would have liked to see; his legs are quite sturdy. Guess those sturdy legs will be good for his harness work. The ears were a nice surprise, though!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Apr 18, 2016)

OH he is just too cute!


----------



## lnight89 (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh I love his colour! Beautiful boy! All of them are adorable to me though! Lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a photo of my W a s h i t a s Dapper Dan (if I don't put spaces in that word you wouldn't believe what the Forum turns it into). We were getting ready to give rides to the Headstart children. Dapper Dan is 19 this year. I do enjoy seeing his refined legs and pretty ears after a clip.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 18, 2016)

Here's pictures of our 2016 babies before and after clipping. Dancer (bay pinto filly) is tiny and refined with a dishy head. Dusty (buckskin splash colt) is refined with a dishy head. Clipping him showed a stripe down his back. His grandsire was a smoky grullo but his medicine hat mother looks black. Hill have to get both tested to be sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2016)

The little smokey ones looks like velvet!


----------

